# MY FEMALE RUSSIAN TORTOISES HAVE BEEN BUSY



## Carol S (May 7, 2017)

7 of my 9 female Russian tortoises have been very busy this year. They have laid a total of 53 eggs (1 egg was broken, 1 damaged, and 2 were not fertile); so I have a total of 49 fertile eggs as of now. I am hoping that they all will hatch. I had to order a third incubator for the last clutch of 5 eggs.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 7, 2017)

Good luck


----------



## GingerLove (May 7, 2017)

Carol S said:


> 7 of my 9 female Russian tortoises have been very busy this year. They have laid a total of 53 eggs (1 egg was broken, 1 damaged, and 2 were not fertile); so I have a total of 49 fertile eggs as of now. I am hoping that they all will hatch. I had to order a third incubator for the last clutch of 5 eggs.
> 
> View attachment 206871
> View attachment 206872


That is so exciting! I hear you breed the best Russians around.


----------



## Carol S (May 7, 2017)

GingerLove said:


> That is so exciting! I hear you breed the best Russians around.


Thank you.


----------



## Carol S (May 7, 2017)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Good luck


Thank you.


----------



## Yelloweyed (May 8, 2017)

What an exciting 'problem' to have (to order another incubator)!


----------



## SnapperAndShelldon (Jun 21, 2017)

Wow! Impressive. I wish you luck with your future baby tortoises!


----------



## Russian&CherryHead (Jul 15, 2017)

Great! Any hatch out? I've got 3 females but my male seems to have not noticed. Haha. Looks like you have a very active male.


----------



## Carol S (Jul 15, 2017)

Russian&CherryHead said:


> Great! Any hatch out? I've got 3 females but my male seems to have not noticed. Haha. Looks like you have a very active male.



40 have hatched so far and there are still some in the incubator. How old is your male and the 3 females?


----------



## Russian&CherryHead (Jul 15, 2017)

Carol S said:


> 40 have hatched so far and there are still some in the incubator. How old is your male and the 3 females?



I'm not 100% on age however my male is about 5.5-6" and the females are around 4.5 - 5". All are active and healthy.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2017)

Carol is going to single handedly end the need for importing wild russian tortoises!


----------



## Carol S (Jul 15, 2017)

Russian&CherryHead said:


> I'm not 100% on age however my male is about 5.5-6" and the females are around 4.5 - 5". All are active and healthy.



The females are probably still too young to breed.


----------

